# New Accutron Battery



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what battery I will need to replace the one in my Accutron 218 and also any good sites that sell them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

williamsat said:


> Can anyone tell me what battery I will need to replace the one in my Accutron 218 and also any good sites that sell them.


1) 344

2) Roy ---> http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Watch_Batteries.html


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what battery I will need to replace the one in my Accutron 218 and also any good sites that sell them.
> ...


Thanks, that#s a great help


----------

